# pup progress



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

2 nuts pointing down, 2 ears pointing up, bites the sh!t out of everything.

any other milestones should have reached for a 5/6 mo GSD??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha Congrats! All teeth in? 

I do preliminary hip and elbow x-rays at 6 to 7 months. Way to young to get them certified but you can see if there are any issues or potential ones.

A lot of GSD puppies will go through a weird "fear" stage around 6 to 7 months as well. Not all but but a lot do!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

will consider the x-rays now or just wait a bit. there are few vets here qualified to do the scoring so the x-rays have to be sent away. not sure if i want to know the results anyway. have no intentions of starting a kennel name.

teeth a busting through the gums right now, pretty messy - no tug games for awhile. molars coming through first??? i thought front teeth would?? molars are getting huge.

pup gets stitches out of front paw thursday from dog bite - hope the fear stage kicks in soon - this pup is on everything, not sure if fear will be his thing. 

got him on a near starvation (minimal) diet as well, figure 70+ pounds was too big for a 5mo GSD - hence the concern with hip scores.

cheers


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Most pups that age will be on the bite bar i guess, some may even start sleeve work, slowly but surely is the best i guess.
My last pup was pretty impressive but i guess i put too much pressure and now her grips her not as good as when she was 3months old. I saw videos where puppies were being lifted off the ground, sticks waved over their heads during the bite etc and i did the same, now she outs when i try to do any of those things. I kinda regret going too fast with her.
Good luck with your pup, i'd just say i think slow and steady is usually the best. You may consider having another person doing decoy work now.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

70lbs and 5 months wow man he is huge hahaha- Did the bite heal up well?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> 70lbs and 5 months wow man he is huge hahaha- Did the bite heal up well?


My 9 year old GSD is less than that...70lbs:-k, i think some GSD lines are a bit too big. I like the lanky, compact ones......look more 'functional' i would say.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

bite looks OK, as good as raw meat can look i guess, i'm no vet, but there is no sign of infection, just hoping it doesn't all flop apart when stitches are removed. dam POS bit my pup.

going with the slow development for sure. no expereinced decoys here just friends taking instructions from me - literally the blind (and stupid) leading the blind, so figure less training is good.

pup is more drivey than i was led to believe from internet opinion on GSD's, more drive i could not handle, don't know what dogs evryone else got but anyone who thinks GSD's are too dopey is more than welcome to work mine - hell i wll pay to watch.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

With GSD I prefer something in that 70 to 80 max. When they are too big I think that the size may sometimes work against the longevity of doing the sport - JMO though. Lance Collins had the biggest male I have ever seen and he competed with that dog at the world level. I think he was between 95 to 100 pounds. I like a mid-size dog personally. My training partner has been to worlds 4 times. His last dog he took to worlds weighed 68lbs I think.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> My 9 year old GSD is less than that...70lbs:-k, i think some GSD lines are a bit too big. I like the lanky, compact ones......look more 'functional' i would say.


i know its personal prefernce and yes my pup is bigger than most adult mals. personally i like the "tank" look in a GSD, my hunting/working dogs have all been bred from greyhound mixes and have full drop ears so enjoying the difference and it makes the show crowd not like my dog which i like. also makes people unsure about approaching my dog just becuase of his looks - you can see their body language change which i also like.

cheers Ol.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a 9 month old male gsd that knocked the kennel door off the hinges when I came out with his food bowl. That dog had ridiculous drive and when you brought him out of the kennel you needed a tug cause it was play time and he was coming. If not your shirt was gone and there was going to be bruises. He was not mean just crazy drive and love the play you know.



Peter Cavallaro said:


> bite looks OK, as good as raw meat can look i guess, i'm no vet, but there is no sign of infection, just hoping it doesn't all flop apart when stitches are removed. dam POS bit my pup.
> 
> going with the slow development for sure. no expereinced decoys here just friends taking instructions from me - literally the blind (and stupid) leading the blind, so figure less training is good.
> 
> pup is more drivey than i was led to believe from internet opinion on GSD's, more drive i could not handle, don't know what dogs evryone else got but anyone who thinks GSD's are too dopey is more than welcome to work mine - hell i wll pay to watch.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

figured sport is going to be too hard to maintain in my environment so don't need a ballerina dog that people can twirl around while attached to a sleeve lol


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i know its personal prefernce and yes my pup is bigger than most adult mals. personally i like the "tank" look in a GSD, my hunting/working dogs have all been bred from greyhound mixes and have full drop ears so enjoying the difference and it makes the show crowd not like my dog which i like. also makes people unsure about approaching my dog just becuase of his looks - you can see their body language change which i also like.
> 
> cheers Ol.


As long as he's healthy and is fast enough to get any decoy i guess all is well. I've seen some WUSV trailers where the dogs can't get the sleeve on the escape bite:lol:..........Cheers,,,,,


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I had a 9 month old male gsd that knocked the kennel door off the hinges when I came out with his food bowl. That dog had ridiculous drive and when you brought him out of the kennel you needed a tug cause it was play time and he was coming.


 
haha did you just give me a flash into the future


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> As long as he's healthy and is fast enough to get any decoy i guess all is well. I've seen some WUSV trailers where the dogs can't get the sleeve on the escape bite:lol:..........Cheers,,,,,


oh well i will just have to make the points up in the attack of the handler or whatever it is when the decoy brings it to the dog lol


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha I was at a rottie club trial a few weeks ago where the judge was yelling at the helper to run faster on the escape bite. Had the helper not pulled up the rottie would have never caught him. The helper is not that fast. Dog got a 70 in protection with a recommendation that it never be breed! Judge got all over the helper for not out running the dog - I was LMAO!



Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> As long as he's healthy and is fast enough to get any decoy i guess all is well. I've seen some WUSV trailers where the dogs can't get the sleeve on the escape bite:lol:..........Cheers,,,,,


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm not worried about the guy running in the oppossite direction, more worried about the guy runnin at me - the extra pounds usualy works in ya favour in that scenario - who wins bar-room brawls where there is no room to get positions and you have to stand there and slug it out??


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha I was not refferring to your dog at all. I was talking about Oluwatobi's comment about catching the helper. Made me remember that rottie trial - sorry if I miss communicated.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

no prob i just like to argue don't really read the details in posts lol


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I am LMAO - I think it what most people do on here you know!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

will work on some pics


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> hahaha I was at a rottie club trial a few weeks ago where the judge was yelling at the helper to run faster on the escape bite. Had the helper not pulled up the rottie would have never caught him. The helper is not that fast. Dog got a 70 in protection with a recommendation that it never be breed! Judge got all over the helper for not out running the dog - I was LMAO!


Just thinking of of the dog missing and the judge shouting simultaneously cracks me up.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I am not joking he was really yelling "faster- faster go - go - go" and this rottie tug hanging out trying for all he is worth to catch him. Funny as heck man and he is a well know judge as well. The lady's face when she passed with a 70 was elated then went to total shock when he said and I strongly recommend that this dog should never, ever be bread! I was LMAO



Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Just thinking of of the dog missing and the judge shouting simultaneously cracks me up.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

eh - sch. can shut the F up. 

they take points off for that and the got foot step tracking?? WTF, those people are confused, and they think they're titles are something more than gay.

its not protection if the guy's running away anyhows, so why give it points for protection?

jus sayin


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Shane Woodlief said:


> I am not joking he was really yelling "faster- faster go - go - go" and this rottie tug hanging out trying for all he is worth to catch him. Funny as heck man and he is a well know judge as well. The lady's face when she passed with a 70 was elated then went to total shock when he said and I strongly recommend that this dog should never, ever be bread! I was LMAO


Unfortunately that makes me laugh even harder. The few good rotties are a beauty to watch though.


----------

